# Printer Shortcut



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

You've probably all heard of this one, but I'm going to post it anyway, because it's my first ever "tip"...... And I'm super excited about it, so without any further ado, here it is:

*Want to print a document without having to open Microsoft Word, open the document, select Print, and click a final OK? Add your default printer to the SendTo menu. First, open Printers And Faxes from the Control Panel. Next, right-click the Start button and select Explore from the pop-up menu. In the list of folders on the left side of the resulting window, navigate to the SendTo folder and click it. Finally, drag your printer icon from the Printers And Faxes window to the SendTo window. The next time you want to print a document (without opening the file), simply right-click the document, select SendTo from the context menu, and click your printers shortcut.*

Impressive aye??


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Simple and easy to do. Well worded tip farmgirl22--thanks and come again.


----------

